# Safeguard paste for dog



## bojack08 (Oct 25, 2013)

How much safe guard paste ( horse tube 25gram 10%) would I use to dose a 100 lbs dog & a 25lb dog.


----------



## OakHollowBoers (Jun 26, 2013)

Of 10%, that would be 1 ml per 5 pounds once daily for 3 days. It's usually easier to use the liquid 10% (labeled for goats).


----------

